#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Huwelijksnacht

## GekkeAfrikaan

Getrouwd, maar je vrouw wil niet op de huwelijksnacht....wat doe je

----------


## Metalfros

Salam,

Je doet gwn niks. Dat je getrouwd bent betekent niet dat je vrouw gelijk dingen wilt doen, ook al klinkt het raar. Gewoon geduld hebben en als je vrouw er klaar voor is kom je er wel achter.

----------


## leilah24

En waarom zou ze dat niet willen???

----------


## Maes

Schrik voor pijn

----------


## Tjangla

zorg ervoor dat ze in de mood komt..

----------


## Salwalb

Goede voorseks haar een beetje in haar kussen dan komt het wel goed

----------


## karima_1995

Geduld hebben

----------


## GescheidenMan29

> Geduld hebben


hahaha denk dat het inmiddels wel gelukt moet zijn na zowat 2 jaar... wahaha

----------


## ABOE MR

op haar gemak laten voelen en praten totdat alles wat losser komt

----------


## Lezenswaard H.

Strik er weer omheen doen en teruggeven aan haar vader. Uiteraard wel je geld terugvragen. Doet hij niet aan niet goed-geld terug, probeer dan een inruilbon te bemachtigen voor de zus die nog wel werkt.

----------


## Murphy

Ze is gebalt door een echte Afrikaan en wilt niet dat je er achter komt get it?????????? Hahahahahahaha gekke man meskien vind het zielig voor je

----------


## AnoAnoAno

Voorspel bro. Doe wat romantisch, kaarjes enso. olie enso, en dan langzaam ernaar toe werken. Succes gegarandeerd! En als het echt niet werkt. Dan handenarbeid

----------

